# Next WC?



## Boopyman (Sep 27, 2008)

Does anybody now where the next world championship be and when? Please make it in Europe or North America....


----------



## joey (Sep 27, 2008)

Leeds, United Kingdom.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 27, 2008)

İstanbul, Turkey please 
Walking to the WC would be awesome!


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 27, 2008)

I always thought NYC or Chicago would be a great city for a WC. Could you imagine 5000 people cubing in Times Square?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 27, 2008)

There have been two world competitions in Europe and two in North America. I think it's a safe bet to say the next one will probably not be on either of these two continents. I personally hope it's in Asia.

Chris


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

Boopyman said:


> I always thought NYC or Chicago would be a great city for a WC. Could you imagine 5000 people cubing in Times Square?



yeah, but it would be crowded, hard to organize, and not to mention expensive to book a place in times square 

but chicago would be REALLY nice

I vote for Canada, I don't think there's been one in canada yet, and there are pretty good cubers that are there


----------



## MistArts (Sep 27, 2008)

I heard it was in HK.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

I heard it was in Asia this time. Remember where there are a lot of cubers? North America, Europe and Asia. Asia has yet to host a WC.


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 27, 2008)

@CubeJunkies
They've had one in 2003 in Toronto. 
You're right, NYC would be KIND OF expensive, but Chicago seems like a great alternative to me.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

Or it could be hosted in Asia and away from where you live. There are a lot of talented cubers there and they should get a chance of hosting a WC.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

I would hope it would be in Asia. They deserve it.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

Boopyman said:


> @CubeJunkies
> They've had one in 2003 in Toronto.
> You're right, NYC would be KIND OF expensive, but Chicago seems like a great alternative to me.



really? i guess you're right, lol i thought it was in san francisco i must've confused two wc's together. my bad


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 27, 2008)

You're totally right pcharles93, I think it is unfair for great cubers in Asia not to get a WC. It's just I want to be able to go..


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> I would hope it would be in Asia. They deserve it.



agreed, that's where some really fast cubers are, it would be easier for them to go and thus meaning that we would see some great results


----------



## Dene (Sep 27, 2008)

Tyson said somewhere that it is in Hong Kong. Unless he was joking (I don't think he was), then it definitely is there.

More importantly, *when* will it be? I assume it is going to be in around a years time, seeing as last year it was at the beginning of October.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

i dunno, but they sure aren't announcing it as early as last year, so i'm guessing November or so


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

Dene said:


> Tyson said somewhere that it is in Hong Kong. Unless he was joking (I don't think he was), then it definitely is there.
> 
> More importantly, *when* will it be? I assume it is going to be in around a years time, seeing as last year it was at the beginning of October.


I think it's every 2 years. Seeing how there was a 2003, 2005, and 2007 WC. It'll probably be in 2009.


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure now we can call the next WC Hong Kong 2009.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

sweet, too bad I can't go


----------



## pjk (Sep 27, 2008)

I've heard Hong Kong, and Japan. Not sure which though.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

Either way, it'll be amazing. Too bad that'll be a ways away from me


----------



## flee135 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mm, it's too bad it's not during the summertime. That's probably when most people are free, including me. Though I could probably work things out to go, I still don't feel comfortable skipping school.

I hope it's somewhere in China, so I can visit relatives while going.


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 28, 2008)

It's true probably way more people would come if it was during the summer, especially kids because of school.


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 28, 2008)

i have never heard of Asia cubers can you name some?


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 28, 2008)

Yu Nakajima.


Seriously,you've never seen an asian cuber? Or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 28, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> i have never heard of Asia cubers can you name some?



I'll name some Japanese cubers for you. Yu Nakajima, Yumu Tabuchi, Mitsuki Gunji, Sinpei Araki, Takayuki Okusa, Syuhei Omura, Raiden, Takumi Yoshida, Keisuke Hiraya, Kazuhito Iimura, and Hiroyuki Take. That's all I can remember now.


----------



## shelley (Sep 28, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> i have never heard of Asia cubers can you name some?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ventId=&regionId=_Asia&pattern=&search=Search

Or are you just being stupid?


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> cubeman34 said:
> 
> 
> > i have never heard of Asia cubers can you name some?
> ...



You forgot Ryosuke Mondo .


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 28, 2008)

wow guys i was kidding i didnt no that much thou


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said somewhere that it is in Hong Kong. Unless he was joking (I don't think he was), then it definitely is there.
> ...



You obviously didn't read my post carefully enough. I know it's next year, I want a date.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 28, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of it being held in the winner-of-the-last-WC's country. So not only are you competing for yourself, but if you win, it'll be closer to you so you could be sure to defend it. 

WC 09 has to be in Asia.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 28, 2008)

hopefully i will be able to go. this would probably be a bad idea, but i think that it would be cool to have it in australia. there are some really good cubers here, plus it would give speedcubing a kick-start in australia. This probably wont happen, but it would be awesome if it did


----------



## hdskull (Sep 28, 2008)

Both Tyson and Ron said Hong Kong.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 28, 2008)

I've also heard Hong Kong from many people. But it's not official yet, and it still may change. (Remember EC 2008 what originally planned in Poland before moving to Bilbao.)
Anyway, it would be fair that it happens somewhere in Asia, since there are lots of great speedcubers there and they have never hosted a WC yet.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like to point out that there weren't _that_ many good Asian cubers pre-WC07, because people seem to think "how come the WCA hasn't hosted a WC in Asia with all the great cubers there?" Yeah.


----------



## doublegun19 (Sep 28, 2008)

i've also heard people in the hong kong commitee saying that its held in hk


----------



## joshuachan1995 (Sep 28, 2008)

hokkaido 

Yu Nakajima would be delighted


----------



## Inusagi (Sep 28, 2008)

I also think Hong Kong would be a good place. It's a famous place, so I hope there's a lot of plains going there.


----------



## joey (Sep 28, 2008)

Heh, I was waiting for Insuagi to post.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 28, 2008)

blah said:


> I would like to point out that there weren't _that_ many good Asian cubers pre-WC07, because people seem to think "how come the WCA hasn't hosted a WC in Asia with all the great cubers there?" Yeah.



just because they hadnt competed before WC07 doesnt mean that they werent there. Kazuhito Iimura is probably the best sq-1 solver in the world, but noone outside of japan had heard of him until a few months ago. and Keisuke Hiraya broke both the 4x4 WRs his first time competing in that event. And what about the Koreans? I though ansi's feet records were untouchable, but they come out with two guys who are just as good and take both his records.

basically a lot of phenomenal unheard-of cubers have been emerging from asia over the past few months, and a WC in asia would be just the thing to coax even more out of the woodwork.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 28, 2008)

Sydney, Australia 2011?


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> have been emerging from asia over *the past few months*



Precisely why I said there weren't that many pre-WC07.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 28, 2008)

blah said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > have been emerging from asia over *the past few months*
> ...



did you even bother to read what i wrote, or did you not understand it? just because we didnt know about many good asian cubers before WC07 doesnt mean they didnt exist. you dont become a great cuber overnight, the cubers i mentioned that have emerged over the past few months have probably been cubing since long before WC07, they just werent able to go. people say we need an asian WC because it will give all of these unknown great cubers a chance to come out and show us what they can do.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

Oops, my bad, misinterpreted your post then, sorry 

But I've got my opinion on Japanese and Korean cubers: I _do_ think they become great cubers overnight, it seems like the "in" thing to do in east Asia, everyone's just miraculously improving like crazy.

It started out with Western-Asians(?), i.e. Macky, Tyson, Leyan, the Dzoan brothers, etc. Then came the European cubers who took over the scene like Erik, Doudou, Milan, etc. I foresee an Asian-Asian (in contrast to Western-Asians) dominance in the near future.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 28, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Sydney, Australia 2011?



that would be so awesome


----------



## Escher (Sep 29, 2008)

Uk Please


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> I foresee an Asian-Asian (in contrast to Western-Asians) dominance in the near future.



any hints?


----------

